# La sinfonia dei Cloni



## Quibbelqurz (11 Agosto 2007)

A parte che adoro queste multiple personalità ...

... per pura curiosità mi sono messo a controllare un attimo gli IP di un gruppo di persone che credevo fossero identiche, e ho scoperto che al contrario dei miei sospetti, Chen e Kazzamurai _non _sono le stesse persone.

Però, Kazzamurai impersona diverse utenze, fra di questi alcuni molto ragionevoli. Mi sto però chiedendo: quanto può essere una persona ragionevole, quando ha bisogno di personaggi finti per giustificarsi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2007)

*Mah*

Per scherzare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non mi sembra un problema se le false identità non sono usate per offendere...
A me il gioco pare evidente ...anche se non ne conosco la "vera" (sempre di nick si tratta) indentità...


----------



## Mari' (11 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> A parte che adoro queste multiple personalità ...
> 
> ... per pura curiosità mi sono messo a controllare un attimo gli IP di un gruppo di persone che credevo fossero identiche, e ho scoperto che al contrario dei miei sospetti, Chen e Kazzamurai _non _sono le stesse persone.
> 
> Però, Kazzamurai impersona diverse utenze, fra di questi alcuni molto ragionevoli. *Mi sto però chiedendo: quanto può essere una persona ragionevole, quando ha bisogno di personaggi finti per giustificarsi? *


Giova' influirebbe sulla loro immagine, e come ben tu sai l'Immagine e Credibilita' vanno a braccetto ... Essere se stessi costa caro, e' un lusso, e' scomodo, impopolare, rischi di essere poco simpatico, e bisogna essere sempre pronti a pagare il prezzo ogni giorno ... pensi/credi che tutti siano pronti a cio'? ... Apparire sotto varie forme e' facile, comodo e li diverte, contenti loro ... ... ...

Poi teniamo sempre presente che: Nessuno e' perfetto.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2007)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> A parte che adoro queste multiple personalità ...
> 
> ... per pura curiosità mi sono messo a controllare un attimo gli IP di un gruppo di persone che credevo fossero identiche, e ho scoperto che al contrario dei miei sospetti, Chen e Kazzamurai _non _sono le stesse persone.
> 
> Però, Kazzamurai impersona diverse utenze, fra di questi alcuni molto ragionevoli. Mi sto però chiedendo: quanto può essere una persona ragionevole, quando ha bisogno di personaggi finti per giustificarsi?


chiamamola zìnfonia( alla tedesca) dodecafonica, per il piacere di Chen e Sorry... intoliamola  "a questi Eroi del clone."



Quanto ragionevoli possono esserlo?


questo non lo so, ma credo che si divertano sicuramente  a leggere le nostre reazioni...



ognun si pasce come puo' per l'anima sua


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2007)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> A parte che adoro queste multiple personalità ...
> 
> ... per pura curiosità mi sono messo a controllare un attimo gli IP di un gruppo di persone che credevo fossero identiche, e ho scoperto che al contrario dei miei sospetti, Chen e Kazzamurai _non _sono le stesse persone.
> 
> Però, Kazzamurai impersona diverse utenze, fra di questi alcuni molto ragionevoli. Mi sto però chiedendo: quanto può essere una persona ragionevole, quando ha bisogno di personaggi finti per giustificarsi?


Quelle sono le personalità "domino".... il famoso mantello con cappuccio e bautta che i veneziani usavano per uscire ed andare in luoghi in cui non volevano essere riconosciuti.
E' un vezzo di chi vuole dire cose che non direbbe col suo nick, non so se solo per il "credito" o per l'immagine virtuale, quanto perchè hannop un senso ludico dei rapporti.  Sempre che restino nei canoni della gradevolezza.
Bruja


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Agosto 2007)

*Penso che...*

...dipende...ci sono cloni e cloni. Non sono esperto in materia ma so benissimo che l'amministratore, ovvero tu, Giovanni, come proprietario di questo sito puoi identificare ed assiemare i vari nick clonati e via dicendo. Perciò, credo che il clone non voglia tenersi poi così tanto nascosto ( ameno che non sappia che tecnicamente è possibile far venire a galla la verità e la realtà). Se uno/a s'inventa un clone, credo che ne abbia le sue "ragioni"...che però, possono variare, ovvero, passare dalle più stupide a quelle più serie.
Airforever


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2007)

*ehm*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per scherzare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono appena rientrata e ho scritto il post citato prima di leggere delle "baruffe" (adoro gli eufemismi) dei giorni precedenti il mio ritorno.
Sono sconcertata e amareggiata sia dai toni che dalla sostanza degli insulti scatenati per futili motivi.
Mi sembra impossibile che adulti impieghino il tempo per scontri inutili.
Aggiungerei che la scelta degli insulti qualifica chi li lancia più che chi li subisce.
I cloni ironici continuo a trovarli divertenti.


----------



## Iago (11 Agosto 2007)

*il potere!!*



Admin ha detto:


> A parte che adoro queste multiple personalità ...
> 
> ... per pura curiosità mi sono messo a controllare un attimo gli IP di un gruppo di persone che credevo fossero identiche, e ho scoperto che al contrario dei miei sospetti, Chen e Kazzamurai _non _sono le stesse persone.
> 
> Però, Kazzamurai impersona diverse utenze, fra di questi alcuni molto ragionevoli. Mi sto però chiedendo: quanto può essere una persona ragionevole, quando ha bisogno di personaggi finti per giustificarsi?



...chissà quante cose capisci, eh Giovà?

che invidia!

posso lanciare un'idea? ...a proposito del premio per chi scrive il centomillesimo messaggio...potresti mettere in palio:
 "Admin per un giorno"...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...chissà quante cose capisci, eh Giovà?
> 
> che invidia!
> 
> ...


Non credo che vi sarà alcun volontario


----------



## cat (12 Agosto 2007)

*strano*

particolarmente strano che nonostante tu admin possa tranquillamente vedere i vari ip degli utenti ci siano ancora nick che hanno la presunzione di fartela franca.


io azzardo l'ipotesi, per quel che riguardano i cloni che tartassano i miei personali zebedei, che siano cloni inventati ad hoc e usati dove un ip è diverso( VIA IN VACANZA, in ufficio da altri pc, a casa di amici, in un internet point). 

	
	
		
		
	


	





i cloni più cattivi fanno anche i coperchi.
a livello di lettura di admin e comparazione magari non ne viene fuori nulla, negli altri sistemi( rintraggio ip) si sa lo stesso .


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

Deve essere un'utenza rimasta particolarmente scottata... vabe' vado a dormire va!


----------



## kazzumurai (12 Agosto 2007)

*admin*

SERENAMENTE,E SEMPLICEMENTE....NEL MIO CASO PIù PERSONE USANO LO STESSO COMPUTER...QUALCOSA DI MALE?NESSUNA POLEMICA CON NESSUNO....MA LETTRICE HA PERSO L'ENNESIMA OCCASIONE PER STARSENE IN SILENZIO...L'ESSER FAZIOSI SPESSO E VOLENTIERI NON GENERA SIMPATIA..UN MINIMO DI OGGETTIVITà NON GUASTEREBBE!!!LE TUE ESTERNAZIONI LETTRICE..SON SEMPRE A SFAVORE..DI CERTI UTENTI..POSSIBILE CHE HA SBAGLIRE SIAN SEMPRE LORO?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

kazzumurai ha detto:


> SERENAMENTE,E SEMPLICEMENTE....NEL MIO CASO PIù PERSONE USANO LO STESSO COMPUTER...QUALCOSA DI MALE?NESSUNA POLEMICA CON NESSUNO....MA LETTRICE HA PERSO L'ENNESIMA OCCASIONE PER STARSENE IN SILENZIO...L'ESSER FAZIOSI SPESSO E VOLENTIERI NON GENERA SIMPATIA..UN MINIMO DI OGGETTIVITà NON GUASTEREBBE!!!LE TUE ESTERNAZIONI LETTRICE..SON SEMPRE A SFAVORE..DI CERTI UTENTI..POSSIBILE CHE HA SBAGLIRE SIAN SEMPRE LORO?


Bene c'ho azzeccato


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (12 Agosto 2007)

*LETTRICE*

NON è NEL MIO STILE RISPONDERE ALLE PROVOCAZIONI..PER CUI CHIUDIAMOLA COSì:CI ABBIAMO AZZECCATO ENTRAMBI...!!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

Gia' il tuo stile e' provocare.. tu e tutti gli altri che usano il tuo stesso computer  e' che guarda caso si connettono su Tradimento... piccolo il mondo!!!


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (12 Agosto 2007)

*LETTRICE*

fRA COLLEGHI PUò ANCHE SUCCEDERE...MI CHIEDO QUALE SIA IL TUO STILE...MAGARI QUELLO DI INASPRIRE L'ANIMO DI CHI HA IDEE DIVERSE DALLE TUE..NON è UNO STILE MERITEVOLE ,SIAM IN DEMOCRAZIA...TI SALUTO


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

*FRA COLLEGHI!!!!!!!*























































Puoi pensare come vuoi... il pensiero non e' un problema sono le azioni il problema... ma potete discuterne tu e i tuoi colleghi!!!!

Ti saluto anche io


----------



## KAZZUMURAI (12 Agosto 2007)

*MHAA*

ARRIVATI A QUESTO PUNTO DOVREI INSULTARTI DANDOTI DELLA STRACCIONA ,PEZZENTE,MORTA DI FAME,PROLETARIA...ECC ECC MAGARI MI ATTIREREI LE TUE SIMPATIE..FORTUNATAMENTE ESSERTI SIMPATICO PERSONALMENTE NON SAREBBE UN BEL SEGNALE...TUTT'ALTRO..!!


----------



## KAZZAMURAI (12 Agosto 2007)

*IL PROBLEMA*

IL PROBLEMA SONO LE AZIONI..TUTTE LE AZIONI..LE AZIONI DI TUTTE LE PARTI...IL TUO PROBLEMA SONO LE AZIONI DI UNA SOLA PARTE..LE ALTRE AZIONI CMQ A TE VANNO BENE!!!TIENITELE ED EVITA FALSI MORALISMI, E RETORICHE DI PARTE..IL TUO è UN GIOCO TROPPO EVIDENTE...NELLE FINALITà QUANTO NELL'ESSER SCONTATO!!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2007)

kazzumurai ha detto:


> SERENAMENTE,E SEMPLICEMENTE....NEL MIO CASO PIù PERSONE USANO LO STESSO COMPUTER...QUALCOSA DI MALE?NESSUNA POLEMICA CON NESSUNO....MA LETTRICE HA PERSO L'ENNESIMA OCCASIONE PER STARSENE IN SILENZIO...L'ESSER FAZIOSI SPESSO E VOLENTIERI NON GENERA SIMPATIA..UN MINIMO DI OGGETTIVITà NON GUASTEREBBE!!!LE TUE ESTERNAZIONI LETTRICE..SON SEMPRE A SFAVORE..DI CERTI UTENTI..POSSIBILE CHE HA SBAGLIRE SIAN SEMPRE LORO?


Il semplice controllo dell'IP entro un lasso breve di tempo è un indicatore abbastanza affidabile per individuare un clone. Se si trattasse nel tuo caso di un IP fisso, potrei comprendere il tuo messaggio, ma è una connessione con IP dinamico, per cui ti sei tradito


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Agosto 2007)

*E' evidente...*

...che qualcuno ne capisce meno di me d'informatica e di annessi e connessi...
Airforever


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> particolarmente strano che nonostante tu admin possa tranquillamente vedere i vari ip degli utenti ci siano ancora nick che hanno la presunzione di fartela franca.
> 
> 
> io azzardo l'ipotesi, per quel che riguardano i cloni che tartassano i miei personali zebedei, che siano cloni inventati ad hoc e usati dove un ip è diverso( VIA IN VACANZA, in ufficio da altri pc, a casa di amici, in un internet point).
> ...


Credo che non sia possibile clonare un utente presente nell'eleco degli utenti ... ora provo


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

*Giovanni*



Admin ha detto:


> Il semplice controllo dell'IP entro un lasso breve di tempo è un indicatore abbastanza affidabile per individuare un clone. Se si trattasse nel tuo caso di un IP fisso, potrei comprendere il tuo messaggio, ma è una connessione con IP dinamico, per cui ti sei tradito


Non porre limiti alla provvidenza... potrebbe sempre trattarsi di un caso di personalita' multipla e pure dissociata!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Credo che non sia possibile clonare un utente presente nell'eleco degli utenti ... ora provo


Non è possibile. Un utente registrato è protetto dalla clonazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*trovato in rete*

Ogni computer collegato a Internet tramite una linea analogica a 56Kbps (o inferiore), ISDN o ADSL è identificato sulla rete da un proprio indirizzo IP dinamico. Questo vuol dire che tale indirizzo cambia ad ogni nuova connessione (in realtà con le linee ADSL è molto comune che si possa ricevere più volte lo stesso IP).

Esistono contratti particolari per avere un IP fisso (statico) per le connessioni a Internet ma in genere sono particolarmente costosi e quindi poco consigliabili per una utenza casalinga.

Eppure l'IP è molto utile se vogliamo far raggiungere a qualcuno il nostro PC (ad esempio a degli amici con cui vogliamo giocare ospitando noi il server del videogame) oppure se vogliamo accedere al nostro computer anche quando non siamo a casa (ipotizziamo con un programma come VNC o un server FTP).
    ...................................................................................................................

Ma quindi collegandosi da casa è normale avere un IP dinamico disconnettendosi e riconnettendosi?
Credo quindi di avere sempre lo stesso IP in quanto non mi disconnetto mai, avendo installato un sistema wire less, se non quando vado in vacanza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non porre limiti alla provvidenza... potrebbe sempre trattarsi di un caso di personalita' multipla e pure dissociata!!


Termine tecnico: schizofrenia


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

in tempi non sospetti l'avevo chiamato  disturbo bipolare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque sia, qualunque sia la natura di questi cloni, il problema è loro pimpi...sono rapporti , relazioni, che  sino a quando non colpiscono realmente, nel quotidiano, nella realtà, dobbiamo cercare, essendoci la possibilità di farlo, di circoscriverli e dare loro la giusta considerazione che meritano.

Il disagio è evidente che  sia loro, diventa nostro nel momento in cui NOI lo permettiamo.

E parla una che lo ha permesso, quindi non ho l'ambizione di insegnare nulla a nessuno, ma solo l'esperienza ( dolorosa )che mi ha fatto riflettere in merito.

Le persone che vogliono danneggiare realmente attraverso la realtà ,*fanno ben altro, *

*di disturbati/e in giro ve ne sono a quintalate...*


Baci e buona domenica.
 miciolidia


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

KAZZAMURAI ha detto:


> fRA COLLEGHI PUò ANCHE SUCCEDERE...MI CHIEDO QUALE SIA IL TUO STILE...MAGARI QUELLO DI INASPRIRE L'ANIMO DI CHI HA IDEE DIVERSE DALLE TUE..NON è UNO STILE MERITEVOLE ,SIAM IN DEMOCRAZIA...TI SALUTO


 
kazzamurai...magari lo fossimo...


ti sbagli...

( considerazione sganciata dal discorso tra te e Lettrice.)


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*Ma come....*



KAZZUMURAI ha detto:


> ARRIVATI A QUESTO PUNTO DOVREI INSULTARTI DANDOTI DELLA STRACCIONA ,PEZZENTE,MORTA DI FAME,PROLETARIA...ECC ECC MAGARI MI ATTIREREI LE TUE SIMPATIE..FORTUNATAMENTE ESSERTI SIMPATICO PERSONALMENTE NON SAREBBE UN BEL SEGNALE...TUTT'ALTRO..!!


Tanta professione di spiritualità e di tolleranza, ed alla prima diatriba con una utente che tutto sommato discute, la sola cosa che sai scrivere è "dovrei" (sigh) insultarti etc etc....
Non so e non mi importa sapere cosa ti cala essere simpatico o meno, riguarda te e il tuo modo di porti verso gli altri, ma un tantinello di umile prudenza non guasterebbe.
Sai lo dico a te ma è pretesto per comunicarlo genericamente; aggiungo già che ci sono che ne avremmo le tasche piene di sentire persone che millantano non si sa quali studi, conoscenze, importanze e frequentazioni o occasionalità eccezionali! E questo per darsi una "pittata" che li elevi al rango di VIP virtuali..... roba che se veramente venisse voglia ad alcuni di noi di "informarvi" su chi siamo e chi frequentiamo" comincereste a pensare se avete detto qualcosa di compromettente in passato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Se un utente non è simpatico lo si evita, questa è una comunità democratica, ma davvero, non a chiacchiere....  se qualcuno ha un'idea la espone, se contrasta in qualche argomentpo discetta... se invece scende e male parole o anche solo a evocarle con la "svicolata" che dovrebbe ma non lo dice e intanto lo scrive.... beh si autodefinisce.
Non sono intervenuta mai pesantemente nè lo farò in futuro perchè ho la speranza, anzi la certezza, che dagli errori, anche di interpretazione, di valutazione e dai fraintendimenti si impari sempre....... apparteniamo al regno animale anche noi e gli animali raramente cadono nello stesso errore... è anche vero che loro non hanno la parola per modificarne l'intenzione reale!
Sia chiaro nulla di personale verso nessuno, men che meno verso il titolare del post, ma in questo forum, ormai è cosa assodata, tutti desiderano un tono più dimesso nel dialogo che favorirebbe quello più alto nei concetti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

KAZZUMURAI ha detto:


> ARRIVATI A QUESTO PUNTO DOVREI INSULTARTI DANDOTI DELLA STRACCIONA ,PEZZENTE,MORTA DI FAME,PROLETARIA...ECC ECC MAGARI MI ATTIREREI LE TUE SIMPATIE..FORTUNATAMENTE ESSERTI SIMPATICO PERSONALMENTE NON SAREBBE UN BEL SEGNALE...TUTT'ALTRO..!!


 

mi era sfuggito questo post.

 complimenti, hai lasciato la firma!

Puoi tornare col nik originale, ci faresti una migliore figura considerando che non c'è bisogno di argomentare in questa maniera per capire quale rispetto nutri per per il sesso femminile in generale da cui ti senti costantemente minacciato.


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Anch'io, ma con dei pentoloni di olio bollente da buttare di sotto......... tanto prima o poi i destinatari passano!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> [


riprova, mangiato pesante


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*Uè*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> riprova, mangiato pesante


Sei nata settimina....???? Non mi concedi neppure un pasticcetto domenicale!! 
Poi dicono che le amiche ci sono sempre............. certo che ci sono..........anche troppo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei nata settimina....???? Non mi concedi neppure un pasticcetto domenicale!!
> Poi dicono che le amiche ci sono sempre............. certo che ci sono..........anche troppo!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma figurati...io mi preoccupo solo dei tuoi valori glicemici mia cara


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma figurati...io mi preoccupo solo dei tuoi valori glicemici mia cara


No e' piu' la secrezione di sostanze acide dalle ghiandole sudorifere che mi da' da pensare...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Anch'io, ma con dei pentoloni di olio bollente da buttare di sotto......... tanto prima o poi i destinatari passano!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ho capito a cosa è riferito questo post.


( proprio in questo momento, leggendo cartacce varie sul mio tavolo per fare un poco di ordine, ho riletto alcune cose che mi hanno messo di umore a dir poco grigio, quindi tengo le sinapsi piu' zafloppate del solito, abbi pazienza...)


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No e' piu' l'escrezione di sostanze acide dalle ghiandole sudorifere che mi da' da pensare...


 
a me da da imparare.


sono depressa.


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*Eccola là*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No e' piu' l'escrezione di sostanze acide dalle ghiandole sudorifere che mi da' da pensare...


Mi pareva che mancava anche madame stricnina!!!!  Comunico alle amiche ratanto solerti che ho valori standard, non risultano discrepanze nelle analisi salvo forse una disposizione ad un esubero di sostanze tossiche dai canalini dentari.... ma è cosa che accade di quando in quando..... alla bisogna.    

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a me da da imparare.
> 
> 
> sono depressa.


Senti ho fatto uno strafalcione... potresti cambiare il quote prima che mi saltino al collo...Pleazzzzzze


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a me da da imparare.
> 
> 
> sono depressa.


Fatti un giro di la' e vedi che ti passa...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja e lettrice, crotale care...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pareva che mancava anche madame stricnina!!!! Comunico alle amiche ratanto solerti che ho valori standard, non risultano discrepanze nelle analisi salvo forse una disposizione ad un esubero di sostanze tossiche dai canalini dentari.... ma è cosa che accade di quando in quando..... alla bisogna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehh mia cara capisco, capisco, sono problemi comuni sia ai Crotalidi come alle Viperidi
dove il veleno scorre in un canalico all'interno delle zanne anteriori.

ho avuto un problema un anno fa...ma da quando ho capito che devo allontanarmi dalla preda dopo averla azzannata, per evitare che anche io ne venga colpita, ora va meglio...

Avete avuto anche voi lo stesso problema qualche volta?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ho fatto uno strafalcione... potresti cambiare il quote prima che mi saltino al collo...Pleazzzzzze


 
quello di Madam Crotala Bruja?


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> quello di Madam Crotala Bruja?


E' bello vedere come sia praticamente uguale il rapporto di amicizia fra gli umani e le creature di un serraglio........... oddio forse le seconde sono un filino più sincere??!!
Che dite???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## cat (12 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Credo che non sia possibile clonare un utente presente nell'eleco degli utenti ... ora provo


non mi sono spiegata.
Andrè io penso sia un clone che sia stato registrato dal un utente di tradimento che non sta a casa in questo momento( stesso ip del pc con cui manda post il suo nick originario) .....

....es..... una persona è andata in vacanza o da amici o in bibiblioteca o altro, ha a disposizione un altro pc, si registra con il nick Andrè e rompe i maroni.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' bello vedere come sia praticamente uguale il rapporto di amicizia fra gli umani e le creature di un serraglio........... oddio forse le seconde sono un filino più sincere??!!
> Che dite????
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma non avevi esaurito il veleno 

	
	
		
		
	


	









di solito si esclamerebbe a una Signora " che gambe"..." che viso...che Tutto"

questo è il caso di aggiugere anche " che zanne"


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

mi permetto di aggiungere "che orecchie"...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2007)

*uè...cumpà*



Lettrice ha detto:


> mi permetto di aggiungere "che orecchie"...


 
Prima o poi riusciremo ad ascoltare anche " che Kelly"?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Prima o poi riusciremo ad ascoltare anche " che Kelly"?


 


























Oggi vogliamo proprio essere generose!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2007)

*Vabbè*

Te la regalo io !


----------



## Bruja (12 Agosto 2007)

*Pimpe*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Prima o poi riusciremo ad ascoltare anche " che Kelly"?


Se avete finito le "giaculatorie amichevoli" chiuderei la giornata..... già che domani è pure lunedì!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Agosto 2007)

*Aggiornamento tecnico indirizzi IP*

Ulteriore aggiornamento sugli IP dinamici......

L'indirizzo IP è assegnato FISSO o DINAMICO in funzione del tipo di contratto che si sottoscrive con il ISP (Internet Service Provider). In caso di IP fisso abbiamo una connessione FLAT, quindi possiamo usufruire della connessione 24 ore su 24 senza costi aggiuntivi al fisso mensile concordato.

Con l'indirizzo IP dinamico è vero che ad ogni collegamento potenzialmente abbiamo un indirizzo diverso, ma è anche vero che l'indirizzo cambi anche durante la stessa sessione di collegamento. Succede infatti che quando di disconnettiamo da internet il sistema "rilascia" l'indirizzo al server che può assegnarlo ad un nuovo utente, però a volte l'operazione di disconnessione non termina correttamente e il server non sa che l'indirizzo è diventato disponibile. Il rischio in questo caso è che il server potendo disporre di ipotetici 100 indirizzi, poco alla volta li trova tutti occupati e non riesce a disporre di accessi liberi. Per risolvere questo problema e recuperare gli indirizzi bloccati e non utilizzati si dovrebbe riavviare il server, oppure effettuare un "rinnovo" degli indirizzi dinamici. Il server in questo caso contatta uno per uno i computer connessi per sapere se sono attivi e gli assegna un nuovo indirizzo, liberando automaticamente quello assegnato precedentemente.

Per l'utilizzo di server FTP e servizi di accesso remoto come VNC non è vero che serve un indirizzo IP statico, basta registrare un "dominio" dinamico su dei server specifici (es. www.dyndns.org) e configurare il proprio modem o router con il nome del dominio. Ad ogni accesso il computer preso l'indirizzo IP nuovo, lo trasmette al serve DYNDNS che si occuperà di dirottare le connessione al nostro nuovo indirizzo IP.


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ulteriore aggiornamento sugli IP dinamici......
> 
> L'indirizzo IP è assegnato FISSO o DINAMICO in funzione del tipo di contratto che si sottoscrive con il ISP (Internet Service Provider). In caso di IP fisso abbiamo una connessione FLAT, quindi possiamo usufruire della connessione 24 ore su 24 senza costi aggiuntivi al fisso mensile concordato.
> 
> ...


 

molto interessante, grazie della spiegazione, ne parlavam giusto ieri con degli amici.
Spiegato molto bene, senti..... ma.... quando la polizia postale fa delle indagini per reati vari commessi nel web, come fa a risalire al soggetto che ha usato quel tal ip?

mi dicevano che, nonostante l'ip dinamico, resta una tracciabilità della persona e si può risalire all'utente.

mi confermi?


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2007)

*mi fà piacere*

Che bello adesso abbiam due scriteriati...mi raccomando kazzamurai ti vedo un pò troppo signore....qui se non insulti od offendi è difficile accativarti le simpatie di qualcuno....non capiscono neanche la tua ironia...!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello adesso abbiam due scriteriati...mi raccomando kazzamurai ti vedo un pò troppo signore....qui se non insulti od offendi è difficile accativarti le simpatie di qualcuno....non capiscono neanche la tua ironia...!!!


 

Ti piacerebbe accattivarti le simpatie di qualcuno eh?

Perchè non provi con l'origginale?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

*Micio*

Shhhh tra colleghi queste cose capitano... son sicura che dividono non solo il PC, ma anche  il corpo che digita


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2007)

*ops*

basta chiedere al gestore...però preparatevi...alla brutta figura...oscuro è solo 1!


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> basta chiedere al gestore...però preparatevi...alla brutta figura...oscuro è solo 1!


ciao.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> basta chiedere al gestore...però preparatevi...alla brutta figura...oscuro è solo 1!


uno e trino...


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2007)

*lettrice*

stai diventando quasi simpatica...però oscuro non è un clone..poi credi quello che ti pare!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> basta chiedere al gestore...però preparatevi...alla brutta figura...oscuro è solo 1!


 
dai su'..che tu sia uno o trino...la cosa importante è che tu ti senta piu' a tuo agio..ma a quanto pare... non ci stai riuscendo, o sbaglio?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> uno e trino...


 
diamo le stesse risposte....questo si chiamma ammore


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Micio e Letty*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> diamo le stesse risposte....questo si chiamma ammore


Ma per favore..... questa è complicità!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma per favore..... questa è complicità!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai non sottilizziamo... lasciaci vivere questa passione...


----------



## Bruja (13 Agosto 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai non sottilizziamo... lasciaci vivere questa passione...


Ok.... da adesso siete "le pasionarie".......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> molto interessante, grazie della spiegazione, ne parlavam giusto ieri con degli amici.
> Spiegato molto bene, senti..... ma.... quando la polizia postale fa delle indagini per reati vari commessi nel web, *come fa a risalire al soggetto che ha usato quel tal ip*?
> 
> mi dicevano che, nonostante l'ip dinamico, resta una tracciabilità della persona e si può risalire all'utente.
> ...


Il gestore tiene una traccia di tutte le connessioni fatte da parte di utenti ADSL o modem, e gli IP assegnatogli, con l'ora esatta. Se qualcuno vuole conoscere l'utenza, deve fornire data ed ora, e un buon motivo, per conoscere l'utente corrispondente all'IP.


----------



## oscuro (13 Agosto 2007)

*micio*

Son a mio agio da qualche giorno a questa parte...grazie per l'interassamento!!


----------



## cat (13 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Il gestore tiene una traccia di tutte le connessioni fatte da parte di utenti ADSL o modem, e gli IP assegnatogli, con l'ora esatta. Se qualcuno vuole conoscere l'utenza, deve fornire data ed ora, e un buon motivo, per conoscere l'utente corrispondente all'IP.


 
direi perfetto.

grazie Giuvà


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2007)

*Cat*














   vedo/noto nel tuo profilo che la situazione l'hai presa di ... ... ...

te possino Cat


----------



## cat (14 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> vedo/noto nel tuo profilo che la situazione l'hai presa di ... ... ...
> 
> te possino Cat


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Il gestore tiene una traccia di tutte le connessioni fatte da parte di utenti ADSL o modem, e gli IP assegnatogli, con l'ora esatta. Se qualcuno vuole conoscere l'utenza, deve fornire data ed ora, e un buon motivo, per conoscere l'utente corrispondente all'IP.


Grazie Admin


ero talmente impegnato sul thread "Bistrot da Crotaly" che non avevo visto la domanda di cat........

A quanto hai scritto mi sembra si possa solo aggiungere che per la legge sulla Privacy, teoricamente i dati di connessione possano/debbano essere conservati per un massimo di 30 giorni, poi dovrebbero essere cancellati, ma non sono sicuro di questa informazioni. Dovrebbe essere una modifica alla legge entrata in vigore nel 2006


----------



## Old Paolo (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Grazie Admin
> 
> 
> ero talmente impegnato sul thread "Bistrot da Crotaly" che non avevo visto la domanda di cat........
> ...


 
Confermando che l'IP non è statico nella maggioranza dei casi e che però possibile con l'accoppiamenti IP/Data/Ora risalire all'utente, c'è però da dire che i gestori NON POSSONO fornire tali informazioni se non all'autorità giudiziaria, se lo fanno commettono un illecito.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Agosto 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Grazie Admin
> 
> 
> ero talmente impegnato sul thread "Bistrot da Crotaly" che non avevo visto la domanda di cat........
> ...


Non sono al corrente della più recente legge, ma so che la recente richiesta dello Stato, di salvare i dati per 1 anno intero, è stata respinta da tutti i gestori, dato dell'onerosità di spazio e del lavoro aggiuntivo.

I file log di tradimento.net (solo per le statistiche), occupano per 3 mesi circa 4 GB di spazio, e questo è un solo sito. E' chiaro che computer, che contengono centinaia di utenze, non possono contenere neanche una frazione di tutte le informazioni.


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Agosto 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Non sono al corrente della più recente legge, ma so che la recente richiesta dello Stato, di salvare i dati per 1 anno intero, è stata respinta da tutti i gestori, dato dell'onerosità di spazio e del lavoro aggiuntivo.
> 
> I file log di tradimento.net (solo per le statistiche), occupano per 3 mesi circa 4 GB di spazio, e questo è un solo sito. E' chiaro che computer, che contengono centinaia di utenze, non possono contenere neanche una frazione di tutte le informazioni.


 
4GB x 3 mesi di LOG????

Impressionante......... E poi magari ci lamentiamo del fatto che il Web Server è lento a rispondere e imprechiamo davanti al monitor.....


----------

